# greenup dam 2-20



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

went this morn. to the ky side caught 18 sauger 2 crappie 2 small mouthbass 1 drum all sauger were 8-12in all fish caught on 2in white grub the bite was fast from daylight till around 9am then not a fish from 9-10:30


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

When fishing behind the lock walls like that what size jig head would a feller use? You guys stick with a 1/4 oz. and up or drop down a smidge because lack of current?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

fishercreekrick are you still up as close to the wall as allowed?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

look111 im fishing from the short wall down to the tree line just it is muddy going back in the morn. you should come down


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I marked where WE mostly fish up here.
NC is opposite Greenup But I think that the 'Spots' are about the same.
WE just don't have a 'spill-way' or a pier,,, & all gaits.
Now Pike has a nice long pier/ walkway,,, LIKE THEY ALL SHOULD HAVE!  (hint)

WV side, low water & flow. Ohio side, high water,,,
High water 16'-20' pool, all gaits open, = water up around the 4th barge tie-off, that's counting down from the top of the long wall.
How'd I do with Greenup?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Very good with Greenup Jerry.Looks about right for the Ky. side but Rick would know more. You can put little fishies on the Ohio side all the way down to the beach Look111 on the walk with a Blue


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I hit the Ky side last night from 7-8:30. My friend and I caught 9 sauger and one fat saugeye. We were tight lining a drop shot rig. 2 hooks, 2 Smelt colored gulp minnows, and a 3/16 oz sinker on the bottom. I caught 3 sauger on my last 3 casts, but had to leave because my friend's hands were cold :\ If it was going to follow the same pattern as usual, the fish were moving in closer to the bank to start feeding. I'm going to try to get back out Friday night and stay a little bit later.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Ter,,,
Looks like We'll ALL be hit'n it this weekend. Hope the rain passes!
Think I'll try upper pool Fri Night.
See if I can 'catch-up' to you guys,,,,


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

fishercreekrick I am planning on trying friday evening and monday morning. got a buddy and evening is the only time for him. maybe I'll see you monday morning. daveo76 I can't wait to start trying for those bluecats on the walkway again and of course I have the itch for the hybryds and whites. I'll be seeing you soon, hopefully.


----------

